# Powders?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am reloading shotguns shells and was wondering what a good powder was for hunting loads? I am looking at hodgdon powder but there is so many to choose from. I want to make a real hot load with 1300 to 1400 fps.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hodgdon Longshot is a good one for fast hunting loads. See their website for recipe's. Burl


----------

